# 68' ground wire question



## Lithium (Apr 23, 2009)

Got to looking at my engine compartment and found a frame to body ground but have not located an engine to frame ground wire.

Any Ideas where it was put originally? Tried searching online but had little luck


----------



## Lithium (Apr 23, 2009)

Well looked all over with no luck so started looking everywhere on the frame and found one hole on passenger side near the rear of the motor and called it good.


----------



## goatmaster428 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Ground on 68*

The main ground On my gto is before the engine on the passenger side before It bends out.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Mine's on the passenger side forward of the motor on the inside of the frame rail just forward of the sway bar. The lower radiator hose is touching the bolt. Not liken that. I know a larger radiator had been installed at some point. Who knows if that's the original spot or if it was improvised.


----------



## Lithium (Apr 23, 2009)

My body to frame is up front on passenger side right where goat masters is located. Started looking for an engine to frame and/or firewall to frame and found nothing. The only other hole I found in the frame was right on top of the frame on passenger side paralell with the back side of the engine so I mounted it there and bolted it to the back side of my heads as it was to hard to find anything underneath with my headers.


----------



## assasn2k (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know how much it helps but I have a braided ground wire running from the block to my firewall right beside the distributor.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

assasn2k said:


> I don't know how much it helps but I have a braided ground wire running from the block to my firewall right beside the distributor.


I had one in the same spot, I have to find a different place to bolt it to the motor though, since the original was bolted to the head, I have aluminum heads now...


----------



## mjn1969gto (Sep 10, 2009)

*68 Ground Wire Question*

This May Help


----------



## Lithium (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Mjn good photos appreciate it!!!


----------

